# What is one of your most favorite guitar solos of ALL TIME



## MountainManGanjaGrower (Jul 21, 2011)

Legend has it that George Clinton told Eddie Hazel to play what it would feel like if his parents had just died, while he was tripping on acid.... after the solo he was informed that it was a lie and they decided to fade out almost every other instrument except the low bass playing, drums, and hazels solo.

Even if that's not true, turn it up to 11 and bask in it's glory!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh3bleXWaCk


----------



## justcallmenasty (Jul 26, 2011)

van halen- spanish fly or eruption. eddie van halen shreds
and syn gates from avenged sevenfold he just does work on the guitar


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Its hard for me to pick a favorite but this one is sick. There are many more i think are really sick also.
[youtube]J6XX-7f_-N8[/youtube]


----------



## justcallmenasty (Jul 26, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Its hard for me to pick a favorite but this one is sick. There are many more i think are really sick also.
> [youtube]J6XX-7f_-N8[/youtube]


not gonna lie that was amazing lol


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is really sick as well.
[youtube]MN9i_P2P7yM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## justcallmenasty (Jul 26, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/lISl0A553os[/video]

van halen is a god this isnt him playing but its exactly how he plays it


----------



## justcallmenasty (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;LUqn1EEWaRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUqn1EEWaRw[/video] 
i hope his guitar is 18.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 26, 2011)

My favorite gutarist.
[youtube]v_9XTC88OJM[/youtube]


----------



## justcallmenasty (Jul 26, 2011)

my favorite is synyster gates


----------



## Mr Neutron (Jul 26, 2011)

MountainManGanjaGrower said:


> Legend has it that George Clinton told Eddie Hazel to play what it would feel like if his parents had just died, while he was tripping on acid.... after the solo he was informed that it was a lie and they decided to fade out almost every other instrument except the low bass playing, drums, and hazels solo.
> 
> Even if that's not true, turn it up to 11 and bask in it's glory!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh3bleXWaCk


I never heard that story. Eddie had a couple albums of his own, "Games, Dames and Guitar Thangs" and "Jams From the Heart", neither of which were to the height of "Maggot Brain". MB is still to this day my number one for guitar solos.
Also on the list would be: (not in any particular order)
Hendrix-Villanova Junction
Quicksilver Messenger Service-Happy Trails (the whole album)
anything by David Gilmour


----------



## elduece (Jul 26, 2011)

My favorite guitar solo I was 5 years old and still is. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jCd9vg3BDw&feature=related


----------



## dman8168 (Jul 26, 2011)

toss up between joe satriani here (surfing with the alien)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-miLbYrpdvQ
and stevie ray vaughn here(scuttle buttin)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EdPFiMAGpU

Nothing like some good herbs along with some good guitar,speaking of which that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ms_nUd2pV1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms_nUd2pV1s[/video]

around the 3-4 minute mark. i loved giant robot about 15 years ago. great live performances.
in its entirety the song "scraps" was one of my favorites and still is.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 27, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/0KoL2eeI7I4[/video]

That pretty much sums that up! - STELTHY


----------



## EmptyWords (Jul 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;9Vwk3-a0k7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vwk3-a0k7c[/video]
and here is some ridiculous awesomeness. 
[video=youtube;xkpZ645ztl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkpZ645ztl0[/video]


----------



## redivider (Jul 27, 2011)

[youtube]zTbT7-OiaBQ[/youtube]

finally...

something that doesn't hurt the ears....


----------



## Straight Sativa (Jul 27, 2011)

Pretty much this whole song:

[video=youtube;ihqT1aA4Q88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihqT1aA4Q88&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jul 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;iC6D2N4nylg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC6D2N4nylg[/video]
Solo starts at :50 seconds

[video=youtube;ajCYQL8ouqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajCYQL8ouqw[/video]
Solo starts at 1:58

[video=youtube;VpmOTGungnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpmOTGungnA[/video]

Some asshole ripping a million notes a second up and down the neck sounds like fucking garbage in my opinion. Fuck technical ability, melody is where it's at.


----------



## justcallmenasty (Jul 28, 2011)

dont get me wrong i love the melody to but i love seeing them just shred lol i love the beatles so your good in my book!


----------



## EmptyWords (Jul 28, 2011)

Steve French said:


> Some asshole ripping a million notes a second up and down the neck sounds like fucking garbage in my opinion. Fuck technical ability, melody is where it's at.


That is the most retarded thing I have heard in awhile. Obviously you have no clue what a melody is and you seem to think it is just a random assortment of notes they play.. Technical ability is amazing when used correctly and I have yet to see it used badly in this thread. If you want an example of someone just trying to show off how fast he is without having an amazing melody then here you go, this is what technical ability sounds like without amazing melody.

[video=youtube;I9g3GipGnPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9g3GipGnPQ[/video]
I may not like the melody of this song but it is quite fucking amazing watching this guy play.

By the way here is the definition of melody..
Melody - a sweet or agreeable succession or arrangement of sounds *:*


----------



## Steve French (Jul 28, 2011)

EmptyWords said:


> By the way here is the definition of melody..
> Melody - a sweet or agreeable succession or arrangement of sounds *:*


Of which shredding a million notes extremely fast out of a scale with no feel, and no spaces to breath, is not. I did not point to any specific song in this thread, but rather to the mostly shitty genre of shred metal. And also I said "in my own opinion." Am I not allowed to have that without you busting out the shit talking? Did you even listen to the songs I posted? If you had, you might have noticed that Django Reinhardt plays really damn fast, yet he takes a pause every now and then, and doesn't just go up and down a scale over and over again (like the second one you posted. notice how shitty it sounded when he slowed it down? Notice how the one above it only started to sound good when he stopped shredding?) Funny enough, Django Reinhardt sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## Straight Sativa (Jul 28, 2011)

Steve French said:


> Of which shredding a million notes extremely fast out of a scale with no feel, and no spaces to breath, is not. I did not point to any specific song in this thread, but rather to the mostly shitty genre of shred metal. And also I said "in my own opinion." Am I not allowed to have that without you busting out the shit talking? Did you even listen to the songs I posted? If you had, you might have noticed that Django Reinhardt plays really damn fast, yet he takes a pause every now and then, and doesn't just go up and down a scale over and over again (like the second one you posted. notice how shitty it sounded when he slowed it down? Notice how the one above it only started to sound good when he stopped shredding?) Funny enough, Django Reinhardt sounds pretty damn good.


 No one is bashing the videos you posted, or any of your opinion. In fact, you are the one initiating the "shit talking". But please, don't hate on other genres that you have not the sligtest clue about.


----------



## harryhood (Jul 28, 2011)

You enjoy myself-phish

or harryhood 

If you don't know of either, go smoke a fatty and look up on youtube. You will NOT be let down.


----------



## Steve French (Jul 28, 2011)

Straight Sativa said:


> No one is bashing the videos you posted, or any of your opinion. In fact, you are the one initiating the "shit talking". But please, don't hate on other genres that you have not the sligtest clue about.


 For one, I never suggested anybody was bashing the videos I posted. Two, I'd have to say the other guy started the "shit talking" when he read my opinion and said "That is the most retarded thing I've ever read." How could you have missed that? When someone says something like that about your opinon, it is pretty clear they are bashing it. And where did you get the idea I know nothing about shred metal? I've listened to a fair amount of it. Are you going to deny they play notes really fast up and down a scale with no breathing space in many shred songs and bands?


----------



## Steve French (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe I should've got more technical, and said arpeggios


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 28, 2011)

Technical fast fingers can be progressive and melodic as i already posted a few examples.


----------



## Steve French (Jul 28, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Technical fast fingers can be progressive and melodic as i already posted a few examples.


 I don't disagree. I pointed out Django Reinhardt back there, whose playing is very fast and technical, yet very melodic.


----------



## Straight Sativa (Jul 28, 2011)

@Steve French

Lol no, I didnt miss that. It's spot on to what you remarked about so called "shred metal", which isn't even a genre of music.

Some metal bands, not even guitarists specifically, may play notes really "fast" but that has nothing to do with how good the music may or may not sound, unless of course the notes don't musically go togther, in which case it's just bad music. If you were to argue that notes with "no breathing room" do not sound good then perhaps you should try listening to some Stevie Ray Vaughn, one of the greatest guitar players of all time.

And for the record, _you_ were the one inciting the trash talking at "some asshole ripping a million..."


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Jul 29, 2011)

I second anything by David gilmour. The enire Animals album has nothing but amazing solos, especially Dogs. Quite the trip

Jerry Garcia is another


----------



## Richie LxP (Jul 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;ifp_SVrlurY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifp_SVrlurY[/video]

Skip up to 3:20

Prince wailing on the axe like a boss.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Jul 29, 2011)

MOD gross misconduct. the opening of the song. can't find a video for it, it's not available in my country.... fucking youtube license assholes.


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 29, 2011)

this whole song is b-e-a-utiful for guitar work, but the solo...........

[video=youtube;SRvCvsRp5ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho&ob=av2e[/video]

When I walk these streets 
A loaded six string on my back
I play for keeps
'Cause I might not make it back 
I've been everywhere (Ohh, yea) 
Still I'm standin' tall
I've seen a million faces 
And I've rocked them all


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm glad to see Tosin Abasi on here Animals as Leaders fucking rules. Born of Osiris really turned it up a notch with Discovery (especially compared to A Higher Place). To this "shredding is no good" "it needs to be slow and have feeling" bullshit...says who? This thread is for "YOUR favorite" not "Your favorite that everyone else likes too." 

Anyways I think my favorite solo of all time is in the end of Between The Buried and Me's 'Selkies:The Endless Obsession.' Which has speed, technicality, melody, and more feeling than anyone could ask for from metal musicians. Hear for yourself these superb musicians:

[video=youtube;EHOOb3_Sfpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHOOb3_Sfpc[/video]


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 29, 2011)

http://youtu.be/f3QzCnJEs7A

not the artist but a very sweet cover. Fatal Tragedy by Dream Theater


----------



## Steve French (Jul 29, 2011)

Straight Sativa said:


> @Steve French
> 
> Lol no, I didnt miss that. It's spot on to what you remarked about so called "shred metal", which isn't even a genre of music.
> 
> Some metal bands, not even guitarists specifically, may play notes really "fast" but that has nothing to do with how good the music may or may not sound, unless of course the notes don't musically go togther, in which case it's just bad music. If you were to argue that notes with "no breathing room" do not sound good then perhaps you should try listening to some Stevie Ray Vaughn, one of the greatest guitar players of all time.


Okay, you caught me, I lied. I don't listen to enough metal with shredding in it to know it hadn't been tagged into it's own genre yet. I thought it would've, isn't that what a musical genre is, a bunch of artists who sound the same?

No breathing room? Which Stevie Ray Vaughan are you talking about? Are you saying if he just played this song with every note ringing out for the exact same amount of time it would sound just as good? Though he isn't really a person that I'd put up there among the greats. He was best at covering other peoples songs, and his own weren't quite up to snuff. He did have feel to his guitar playing unlike these shredders though. A few bends and slides thrown in there too.

[video=youtube;VsHXd4rQnW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsHXd4rQnW0&feature=related[/video]



Straight Sativa said:


> And for the record, _you_ were the one inciting the trash talking at "some asshole ripping a million..."


*o·pin·ion*

&#8194; &#8194;[uh-pin-yuh




n]  Show IPA
noun 1. a belief or judgment that rests on grounds insufficient to produce complete certainty. 

2. a personal view, attitude, or appraisal.


Not fact, not the written law, just personal opinion, and certainly nothing that any of you should've gotten upset about. I trashed some music, not comparable with going and trashing me.


----------



## Straight Sativa (Jul 29, 2011)

Steve French said:


> Are you saying if he just played this song with every note ringing out for the exact same amount of time it would sound just as good?


No and I do not know how you came to that conclusion, sir. You were saying "no breating room." Well in many Ray Vaughn, Hendrix, clapton songs..ect there is technically "no breating room" in many of their solos. A note being held longer, for example, a _half note _is different from a rest, which is a pause where no sound from that instrument occurs. And by the way, solo's are what we are talking about here correct? I'm not saying there aren't rests occuring on the guitar numerous times in the chrous or verses or bridges, but during solo's you don't all that often hear rests, as opposed to held notes.



Steve French said:


> o·pin·ion
> 
> &#8194; &#8194;[uh-pin-yuh
> 
> ...


Well as it is you're opinion that metal guitarists are "assholes," it is our opinion as well that your thoughts about technical ability not being able to carry melody, are indeed retarded.

And also, S.R.V. was ranked #7 greatest guitarist of all time by Rolling Stone. just saying.


----------



## beardo (Jul 29, 2011)

[youtube]C4nCy5CITc8[/youtube]
Two crazy solo's I like the second one.


----------



## chopper96 (Jul 29, 2011)

steve vai live in tokyo building a church mad solo mad song mad guitarist


----------



## The Ruiner (Jul 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;6lbvSBNLLoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lbvSBNLLoo[/video]

This guy is great...his live show is always a display of badassery.


----------



## Straight Sativa (Jul 30, 2011)

Not gona lie, that was pretty badass ^^^^

But I don't think anyone can be more BA than Zakk Wylde:
[video=youtube;8UztARLyrT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UztARLyrT0[/video]

[video=youtube;rYMupc564zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYMupc564zE[/video]


----------



## Richie LxP (Jul 30, 2011)

Ya man is rockin the X-Factor guitar!


----------



## RoughOutline (Jul 30, 2011)

It's not an amazing solo, but I love it...

[video=youtube;OqfMnvyFoCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqfMnvyFoCM[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jul 30, 2011)

Sweet Home Alabama, its kinda short but I love it


----------



## Mr Neutron (Jul 30, 2011)

just came across another one I like: Brothers In Arms-Mark Knopfler


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 30, 2011)

how do I fire up a youtube vid in here???


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/zDyAnW5T-64


----------



## Straight Sativa (Jul 30, 2011)

cannabutt said:


> http://youtu.be/zDyAnW5T-64


Wow forgot about this one. Love sultans of swing! The solo really does make the song, though. I put this on my ipod a while ago but the song file ended before the solo! I was like WTF?No solo??? How can you have sultans of swing w/out the solo? thats like pb&j without bread.


----------



## gogsyc (Jul 30, 2011)

Pink Floyd Comfortably Numb (live)
Neil Young Like a Hurricane (live)


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (Aug 1, 2011)

gogsyc said:


> Pink Floyd Comfortably Numb (live)


Hell yeah man, I remember that was the first solo I ever tried to learn, haha the first half was easy but the second half gets intense... well not the live version, but just the studio


----------



## BendBrewer (Aug 1, 2011)

*Steve Kimock's solo during It's Up To You on 12/05/98.

Gilmour's surprise solo in London at Waters' Wall Show earlier this year doesn't suck either.

*[video=youtube;hUYzQaCCt2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUYzQaCCt2o[/video]


----------



## BendBrewer (Aug 2, 2011)

Instrumental Stella Blue anyone? Here is some guitar for you.

[video=youtube;zkjOnFmtyAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkjOnFmtyAo[/video]


----------



## puffenuff (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;L3JbKimTdMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3JbKimTdMg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 2, 2011)

This! End thread!


puffenuff said:


> [video=youtube;l3jbkimtdmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3jbkimtdmg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## mccumcumber (Aug 2, 2011)

If I'm going to go by what is technically the most difficult, I'd probably say something by Chet Atkins, Joe Pass, or Buckethead. Unless we're diving into the classical realm, then bach's bwv 996 prelude is the winner every time.

However, my favorite is probably some live Jimi or live Zappa, no designated song, just pure improvisation.


----------



## auldone (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;Y-G4PTysacI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-G4PTysacI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (Aug 2, 2011)

cannabutt said:


> how do I fire up a youtube vid in here???



Take the youtube link- www,youtube,com/watch?v=xxxxxx you take the xxxxx part and do this: 

[-youtube-]xxxxxx[-/youtube-] delete the hyphens inbetween youtube and the bracket so it looks like [youtube]


----------



## justcallmenasty (Aug 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;NzdUy90vTuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzdUy90vTuk[/video]

the good solos are in the middle of the song


----------



## redivider (Aug 3, 2011)

[youtube]58v0v7tMESw[/youtube]

recognize that????????????

michael jackson - beat it

eddie van halen. classic.


----------



## vanbucknor (Aug 5, 2011)

There are so many albumes. "Games, Dames and Guitar Thangs" and "Jams From the Heart", neither of which were to the height of "Maggot Brain". MB is still to this day my number one for guitar solos.


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Aug 6, 2011)

My personal favorite solo would be either Randy Rhoads (Blizzard of Oz) --- "Revelation Mother Earth", or Randy's 1st solo on "Mr. Crowley". I've seen the vast majority of guitarists mentioned on this thread so far, but none can even come close to Randy except Joe Pass or Zappa. Totally different styles but all 3 are guitar Gods in their own right. There are some very interesting choices here though. I'm actually quite impressed with the diversity of styles being "favored".


----------



## DFL420 (Aug 6, 2011)

Haven't seen him listed yet (so If he has been sorry) but Slash is fucking beast. One of my fav solos 

[video=youtube;Hg3BYU2U6ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg3BYU2U6ic[/video]


----------



## Mr Neutron (Aug 6, 2011)

Love your avatar, MrGreenJeans


----------



## metaltooths (Aug 6, 2011)

can't think of the song names, but i'd say eddie van halen.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yngwie Malmsteen gets my vote.


----------



## ghgou812 (Apr 29, 2014)

I wanna kick this one.... again as a new member.... Over And Over by Black Sabbath....... Mob Rules album.. one... just one of my favorites..... Anyone?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 13, 2014)

In Flames we trust!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 15, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (May 15, 2014)

The absolute best guitar solo all time has to be Peter Green's Albatross.






Also really like the one in need your love so bad


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Roscko (May 21, 2014)

I like all the ones posted above, as well as all the greats, but I must not forget
Bone Thugs n Harmony - Foe Tha Love Of $
I know it seems cheesy compared to some of the greats.
But it was one of my favs and I'm sure someone in the forum will like that I posted it 

I grew up with this and cant forget that awesome extended guitar solo version.


----------



## edispilf (May 21, 2014)

Alex Lifeson/Rush
Mike McCready/Pearl Jam

...How about that solo on Taurus from Spirit? Ask Jimmy Page about that one....


----------



## socalcoolmx (May 27, 2014)

So many great guitar players how about Frank Gambale he's pretty incredable or my personal favorite Steve Lukather of Toto


----------



## Wilksey (May 27, 2014)

THE best guitar solo EVER!


[tube]





/thread


----------



## GroErr (May 27, 2014)

Hard to pick the best, but this one is close, two of the best jamming for 8 minutes, doesn't get much better than this....
The Calling, Santana and Eric Clapton


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (May 28, 2014)

Jimmy Page playing Dazed n Confused, Black Mountain Side or Since I've Been Loving You = all live.


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 28, 2014)

hahaha
sorry guys


----------



## UncleReemis (May 28, 2014)

I like Syn's solo in Victim (Nightmare album). It's not the fastest shreddiest solo, but for some reason it just clicks with me. Pretty much anything Syn does. lol

And David Gilmour. Anything from him.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 28, 2014)

Roscko said:


> I like all the ones posted above, as well as all the greats, but I must not forget
> Bone Thugs n Harmony - Foe Tha Love Of $
> I know it seems cheesy compared to some of the greats.
> But it was one of my favs and I'm sure someone in the forum will like that I posted it
> ...


YES, Moe' cheese


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 28, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (May 28, 2014)

I like that Death album, The Sound of Perseverance. I haven't listened to it in a while, almost forgot about that instrumental.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 30, 2014)

TheMystified420 said:


> I like that Death album, The Sound of Perseverance. I haven't listened to it in a while, almost forgot about that instrumental.


I really dig that album, as well as any Death album.


----------



## socalcoolmx (Jun 2, 2014)

I just started listening to* Walter Trout* can't believe I had'nt heard of him. He is an amazing jammin blues guitarist. He has just had liver transplant hope he makes it


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone seen this street player? He's pretty awesome. x


----------



## mudhead31 (Jun 7, 2014)

The alltim bet would have to be hands down from the Randy Rhodes tribute album by Ozzy "suicide solution" w/guitar solo.Just can't beat Randy Rhodes he doe melody and rip all blended so smoothly.


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 7, 2014)

mudhead31 said:


> The alltim bet would have to be hands down from the Randy Rhodes tribute album by Ozzy "suicide solution" w/guitar solo.Just can't beat Randy Rhodes he doe melody and rip all blended so smoothly.


That was definitely my favorite solo when growing up too, he's what got me interested in playing guitar. I never did get good enough to play that solo though


----------



## BadInfluence (Jul 15, 2014)

There are so many.... but this one is very special. Name of the guitar player is Marc Ribot. The solo starts at 1:45


----------



## BadInfluence (Jul 16, 2014)

Completely forgot about this one.... starts at 6:14


----------



## Hydroburn (Jul 18, 2014)

2:00 - 3:34


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> 2:00 - 3:34


I love the solo's on that album, I could listen to them all day. This one is probably my favorite one too, although the one in Only Ash Remains is pretty sick. The part from 2:05-2:07 I can never get enough of, them hammer ons/pulloffs are so smooth.


----------



## Hydroburn (Jul 19, 2014)

hell yea... gotta be honest though, my favorite part is after the solo when the 2 guitars are playing different parts together.


----------



## socalcoolmx (Jul 19, 2014)

Daryl Sturmer of genesis and Jean Luc Ponty


----------



## socalcoolmx (Jul 29, 2014)

Frank Gambale


----------



## Da Mann (Jul 29, 2014)

I have so many. I played with a lot of guys in the day In the SF Bay. I don't even know where to start. I love this if I can CRANK IT UP. Starts at about 3.40 min in.





Oh...Oh..OHOH. And this tooo


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jimi hendrix bold as love 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Worcester (Aug 24, 2014)

gabechihua said:


>


Thank you.I liked it very well....


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 29, 2014)

For some reason grateful dead mind left body jam from Portland OR 74' came to mind....I may not have heard that jam for years, and I don't know how much a jerry jam was in there....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## BustinScales510 (Sep 11, 2014)




----------

